# Basti Tads>>> and brom question.



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

Hello, I have 5 basti tads that are almost getting ready to hatch. I have 3 broms in the tank now but I can not keep them full with water at all times...

I did put a little 3 or so ounce container in there for them also. Should I be worried if they decide to put the tads in the brom's? 

I am just curious if others have troubles keeping there brom's filled?


Hope some can chime in...


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

do you have a misting system? or do you mist on a dayly basis?


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

Julio said:


> do you have a misting system? or do you mist on a dayly basis?


Hey...How are you doing? 

No, I do not have a misting system. I mist everyday, it just seems like the water just disappears so I am not sure if I need to hand mist twice a day??


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

Mist more often. In the future I recomend a misting system. Mine keeps my broms filled. You can also try getting some film cannisters.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

IMO dont move pum tads. if the parents decide there is enough water then just keep that area filled. they are very small and require a very small amount of water to survive.

james


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

I know nothing of raising tads but I've been monitoring water level in my broms in anticipation of eventually having tads... Some of my broms will hold water until the end of days. Others I have to top off daily. Neo 'Fireball' is one that is very reliable when it comes to holding water (for me anyway).


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

as long as the brom axil holds water its fine, just try and maintain a higher humidity so the water does not evaporte so quickly.


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

Marinarawr said:


> I know nothing of raising tads but I've been monitoring water level in my broms in anticipation of eventually having tads... Some of my broms will hold water until the end of days. Others I have to top off daily. Neo 'Fireball' is one that is very reliable when it comes to holding water (for me anyway).


Thanks for the idea, I'll have to look into getting some then. 



james67 said:


> IMO dont move pum tads. if the parents decide there is enough water then just keep that area filled. they are very small and require a very small amount of water to survive.
> 
> Thanks, I did not plan on moving them what soever. That's what I figured if they decided to put one of the tads in there then it must be good enough for them.
> james





jeffdart said:


> Mist more often. In the future I recomend a misting system. Mine keeps my broms filled. You can also try getting some film cannisters.


I do have a mist system for my 55g. Right now, I am at college and can't really have a all of that up here lol. I guess I will just have to mist a little more then usual. 

Thanks for the input guys, really does help.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I hand mist, and just adjust the spray to a stream to quickly fill broms when they need it.
For me, Neo Andy Ann, Shamrock, Blueberry Muffin, Hatsumi, Blushing Tiger, Cosmic Dream, and Vresia racinae all hold water really well, with Shamrock, Hatsumi, and Cosmic Dream being my fav neos


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

Also if your in a pinch and can't get any neos quick enough. Try a guzmania. I have one in my basti viv and it holds loads of water. They usually have them at hd or lowes all the time. They really like to deposit the tads in it as well.


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions...I think tomorrow I will run to get another one after class. Well when I went to mist the tank this morning I found a tadpole at the end of the brom (leaf)<<I know thats wrong most likely. 

Hopefully the parents will come pick it up and transport it. FYI this is like first time parents so I am just crossing my fingers they will notice I guess.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

The same thing happened with ma bastis their first time. Im not sure what happened with the tad. But I have three healthy froglets and more on the way from a couple other clutches.


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

Yea, same thing here....The tads are pretty much ready for transport and they already laid another clutch like 6 days after the other ones. So I am not sure whats up with them.

Glad to hear you got healthy froglets...I am hoping for the same.


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

Here is an update.....The mama transporting the last tad. Got lucky enough to capture it with my phone.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

jfehr232 said:


> Here is an update.....The mama transporting the last tad. Got lucky enough to capture it with my phone.
> View attachment 6404


 
Cool, definitely exciting to see tad transportation.


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

Yea, I watched her for like 2 hrs before class with the tad on her back. Amazing how long and all the spots she checked at before she decided on a spot.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

Just a heads up, try to let them be as much as you can as tadpoles or they parents might neglect the ones you do. I noticed the tads I could see and I looked at all the came out with sls and the three I didn't know about morphed out fine. Just a theory of mine though.


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

jeffdart said:


> Just a heads up, try to let them be as much as you can as tadpoles or they parents might neglect the ones you do. I noticed the tads I could see and I looked at all the came out with sls and the three I didn't know about morphed out fine. Just a theory of mine though.


Thanks, I will take any advice from experience. Yea, I have no clue where these tadpoles are. She was in the front brom but I think most are in the back where I can not see them. Like I said, I have no clue where they are at and I am just letting nature take its course.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

No prblem, they are really good at hiding them. The two that I knew about were actually in the front brom.


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

Well the male has not been calling for the past few days. I assume she is taking care of the tads. I fixed my cover and it seemed to do the trick of keeping my broms full.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

John,

Is this the thread you want to use?

You have 5 Basti froglets right now?

#1. I am liking my breeding ratio of 1.2 even though a female cuachero was caught eating eggs. It still produces more healthy froglets IMO.

#2. INCREASE the number of broms available for tad depositon. I try to go with a rule of 3 broms minimum per pumilio - male or female. That gives them the choices that they need. 9-10 broms in a 20 or 33 gallon viv is not that many.

#3 Leave the froglets in the parental viv until juvenile size - @ 5 weeks or more. They seem to do better this way.

#4 MASTER the culturing of springtails and keep feeding out every other day, at least, as the adults will eat a large percentage of them.

#5 Place 2-3 of the 5 week old Pums in nicely planted 10 gallon verts for grow out. see...the 10 gallon tank does have a use after all !

Just some suggestions since you PM'ed me.......works for me. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

LOL Phil.....I just created a thread that was geared to what I was looking for. Can you just copy and paste this into that thread and we can build what you have said on there? 

I'll send ya a PM, just incase you read over this.


----------

